# Woship: Decency and Order



## Romans922 (Sep 29, 2008)

1 Corinthians 14.

Is there any good online resources (articles, etc.) that can describe how our worship should be done in decency and order?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 30, 2008)

Am I missing something here or are people not writing on this topic?

What do you all think? What does it mean that our worship is to be in decency and order?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know about modern writers. The Puritan controversial lit. handles it in reaction to using 1 Cor. 14:40 to justify unbiblical (i.e. unprescribed) ceremonies. 
See Ames,
A Fresh Suit Against Human ... - Google Book Search

And Gillespie handles it briefly in English Popish Ceremonies, book 3, chapter 6, section 2 (p. 257 in the Naphtali Press edition).

Matthew Henry says the below.
1 Corinthians - Chapter 14 - Matthew Henry Complete Commentary on StudyLight.org


----------

